# Lion pictures



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Here's some of the latest action on my trail camera. Notice how fat the lion is on the 3/12/10 vs. 3/13/10. I think it's all the same cat what do you think?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe a female that just had a litter of kittens? Nice pictures dude! Very interesting.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

8) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

Very cool pics.


----------

